# Do You Want To Know What Is Happening Down Under?



## barryqwalsh

Andrew Bolt is an Australian journalist, newspaper columnist.


heraldsun.com.au/news/opinion/andrew-bolt


----------



## barryqwalsh

Andrew has the answers.


----------



## Noomi

Andrew Bolt is a racist right wing hack who has been in trouble with the law for hate speech. He is the sort of person who will defend the right to free speech - so long as it is speech he agrees with.
He is a right wing Nazi of the worst kind.


----------



## bianco

Andrew Bolt speaks it true...the Left/Far Left often just don't like what he has to say.

Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt ACT Opposition - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation 

_*Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt, ACT Opposition *

An ACT Government-commissioned play depicting a siege of Parliament House by a group of eco-terrorists has been criticised by conservative commentator Andrew Bolt and the Opposition.
The ACT Arts Minister set aside $19,000 for the production of the satirical play Kill Climate Deniers, produced by the Aspen Island Theatre Company.
"What sane government donates to a project urging others to kill fellow citizens, even as a 'joke'? Are these people mad?" Mr Bolt wrote in his blog._

#####

Mr Bolt, as usual, is quite correct in his criticism of this 'lunacy'.


----------



## Vigilante

Noomi said:


> Andrew Bolt is a racist right wing hack who has been in trouble with the law for hate speech. He is the sort of person who will defend the right to free speech - so long as it is speech he agrees with.
> He is a right wing Nazi of the worst kind.



You either have FREEDOM of speech, or we have SOCIALISM.... Ever think the right would just like to take all you liberals asswipes that are ruining our traditional, and cultural values and give you all to something that would be pleased to accept all you debris.......


----------



## barryqwalsh

You can listen to Andrew on radio every night Monday to Friday - 8-9pm Sydney time on Radio 2GB .


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AGW is EnviroMarxism and will lead to mass murder


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bianco said:


> Andrew Bolt speaks it true...the Left/Far Left often just don't like what he has to say.
> 
> Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt ACT Opposition - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> _*Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt, ACT Opposition *
> 
> An ACT Government-commissioned play depicting a siege of Parliament House by a group of eco-terrorists has been criticised by conservative commentator Andrew Bolt and the Opposition.
> The ACT Arts Minister set aside $19,000 for the production of the satirical play Kill Climate Deniers, produced by the Aspen Island Theatre Company.
> "What sane government donates to a project urging others to kill fellow citizens, even as a 'joke'? Are these people mad?" Mr Bolt wrote in his blog._
> 
> #####
> 
> Mr Bolt, as usual, is quite correct in his criticism of this 'lunacy'.



"Kill the Deniers" sounds like the USMB AGWCult


----------



## bianco

barryqwalsh said:


> You can listen to Andrew on radio every night Monday to Friday - 8-9pm Sydney time on Radio 2GB .



And globally on the internet at  www.2gb.com


----------



## Noomi

barryqwalsh said:


> You can listen to Andrew on radio every night Monday to Friday - 8-9pm Sydney time on Radio 2GB .



Fuck off. He's a fucking Nazi, so stop flogging him.


----------



## theliq

barryqwalsh said:


> Andrew Bolt is an Australian journalist, newspaper columnist.
> 
> 
> heraldsun.com.au/news/opinion/andrew-bolt


Andrew Bolt is just another Racist Wanker.....and was fined in court for his pathetic utterings.

You cannot possibly be Australian


----------



## Noomi

theliq said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bolt is an Australian journalist, newspaper columnist.
> 
> 
> heraldsun.com.au/news/opinion/andrew-bolt
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bolt is just another Racist Wanker.....and was fined in court for his pathetic utterings.
> 
> You cannot possibly be Australian
Click to expand...


^this


----------



## barryqwalsh

Andrew Bolt has his finger on Australia's pulse and he can diagnose its problems.


theliq said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bolt is an Australian journalist, newspaper columnist.
> 
> 
> heraldsun.com.au/news/opinion/andrew-bolt
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bolt is just another Racist Wanker.....and was fined in court for his pathetic utterings.
> 
> You cannot possibly be Australian
Click to expand...

K


Noomi said:


> Andrew Bolt is a racist right wing hack who has been in trouble with the law for hate speech. He is the sort of person who will defend the right to free speech - so long as it is speech he agrees with.
> He is a right wing Nazi of the worst kind.



So you are against FREE SPEECH?


----------



## barryqwalsh

*A CULTURAL self-loathing is driving many commentators to destroy what they should most defend in our clash with radical versions of Islam.*

http://dailytelegraph.com.au/news/opinion/islams-violent-tendencies/story-fnj45fva-1227080641770


----------



## TheOldSchool

Doesn't Australia have its own forums?  What the hell is this?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TheOldSchool said:


> Doesn't Australia have its own forums?  What the hell is this?


 
Is this supposed to be some sort of joke?   You mean to tell us you do not know what forum you wrote this question on?   You're on the Australia forum, Old School!  It does not get more "on topic" than this!  lol!  Oh my gosh!   You are too funny!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

barryqwalsh said:


> *A CULTURAL self-loathing is driving many commentators to destroy what they should most defend in our clash with radical versions of Islam.*
> 
> http://dailytelegraph.com.au/news/opinion/islams-violent-tendencies/story-fnj45fva-1227080641770


 
I have never heard of him before. Great article, Barry!   Thanks for the news from "down under"!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

barryqwalsh said:


> *A CULTURAL self-loathing is driving many commentators to destroy what they should most defend in our clash with radical versions of Islam.*
> 
> http://dailytelegraph.com.au/news/opinion/islams-violent-tendencies/story-fnj45fva-1227080641770


 
A cultural self-loathing.  Interesting.  I have never heard anyone put it that way before.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

bianco said:


> Andrew Bolt speaks it true...the Left/Far Left often just don't like what he has to say.
> 
> Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt ACT Opposition - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> _*Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt, ACT Opposition *
> 
> An ACT Government-commissioned play depicting a siege of Parliament House by a group of eco-terrorists has been criticised by conservative commentator Andrew Bolt and the Opposition.
> The ACT Arts Minister set aside $19,000 for the production of the satirical play Kill Climate Deniers, produced by the Aspen Island Theatre Company.
> "What sane government donates to a project urging others to kill fellow citizens, even as a 'joke'? Are these people mad?" Mr Bolt wrote in his blog._
> 
> #####
> 
> Mr Bolt, as usual, is quite correct in his criticism of this 'lunacy'.


 
Mr. Bolt sounds perfectly sane to me.  What kind of people put on a play called Kill Climate Deniers?    Metropolitan NY Opera House maybe?  Did you hear about their play glorifying the terrorist who murdered a disabled Jewish elderly person?  In the play the terrorist is called a "nice person".   Our world is getting sicker and sicker.


----------



## barryqwalsh

*TWO things strike you after a few weeks in Knightsbridge in London. The truly ridiculous cars — gold Maseratis, orange and black McLarens, yellow Lamborghinis, gigantic Rolls-Royces and Bentleys — all with Middle Eastern numberplates, shipped over for a few months by rich young men keen to parade their wheels and tight-shirted chests outside Harrods. And then the women. Full body veils, a hint of Jimmy Choo shoe, a flash of mascara-clad eyelashes, a high-priced handbag. Do they choose to cover themselves? Some surely do. Are others forced to do so by a culture that treats them as second-class citizens. Many surely are.*

Cookies must be enabled. The Australian


----------



## barryqwalsh

*Vale the world's finest feminist | The Australian*
m.theaustralian.com.au/.../*vale*.../story-e6...

Vale the world's finest feminist. by: Janet Albrechtsen; From: The Australian; April 10, 2013 12:00AM. 63 · Increase Text ...


----------



## barryqwalsh

_The Sydney Morning Herald_’s Peter Hartcher attacked as a “sick fetish” Tony Abbott’s view that he found the burka “a fairly confronting form of attire”. Let’s be clear about what Abbott said: “Frankly, I wish it was not worn but we are a free country, we are a free society, and it is not the business of government to tell people what they should or should not wear.”

Michelle Grattan said the Prime Minister was “probably not making a feminist point in saying he feels confronted”. How does she know? As a husband and a father of three daughters, he may well see the confronting side of forcing women to wear a full face and body veil.

There was also the predictable descent into moral relativism by the usual suspects from Greens leader Christine Milne to deputy Labor leader Tanya Plibersek, who at times struggles to move beyond puerile student politics. How confronting are Abbott’s Speedos, they said. As if choosing to wear Speedos in the surf is as confronting as a garment imposed on millions of women to signify their second-class status.

Bill Shorten said the Prime Minister should have kept his personal opinion to himself. On the contrary, it is refreshing to hear a politician — a PM — express a genuinely held opinion instead of the constant diet of indigestible blancmange. The Opposition Leader could learn something here. We may not all agree with Abbott, but when politics is full of politicians unable or unwilling to express genuine convictions, we will all be the poorer for it.


janeta@bigpond.net.au

*Veil thrown over informed burka debate*
*Janet Albrechtsen*

THE AUSTRALIAN
OCTOBER 08, 2014 12:00AM
214 COMMENTS


----------



## theliq

Jeremiah said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bolt speaks it true...the Left/Far Left often just don't like what he has to say.
> 
> Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt ACT Opposition - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> _*Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt, ACT Opposition *
> 
> An ACT Government-commissioned play depicting a siege of Parliament House by a group of eco-terrorists has been criticised by conservative commentator Andrew Bolt and the Opposition.
> The ACT Arts Minister set aside $19,000 for the production of the satirical play Kill Climate Deniers, produced by the Aspen Island Theatre Company.
> "What sane government donates to a project urging others to kill fellow citizens, even as a 'joke'? Are these people mad?" Mr Bolt wrote in his blog._
> 
> #####
> 
> Mr Bolt, as usual, is quite correct in his criticism of this 'lunacy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Bolt sounds perfectly sane to me.  What kind of people put on a play called Kill Climate Deniers?    Metropolitan NY Opera House maybe?  Did you hear about their play glorifying the terrorist who murdered a disabled Jewish elderly person?  In the play the terrorist is called a "nice person".   Our world is getting sicker and sicker.
Click to expand...

He is not sane but Inane and Insane.....you no little about Paradise,but then how could you because you have the "Bolt" mindset.......I'd love to export him like Rupo Murdoch to the US,he'd fit in perfectly there.


----------



## theliq

barryqwalsh said:


> *Vale the world's finest feminist | The Australian*
> m.theaustralian.com.au/.../*vale*.../story-e6...
> 
> Vale the world's finest feminist. by: Janet Albrechtsen; From: The Australian; April 10, 2013 12:00AM. 63 · Increase Text ...


"The Australian" Murdoch's print  equilivelent of POX NEWS................


----------



## theliq

barryqwalsh said:


> _The Sydney Morning Herald_’s Peter Hartcher attacked as a “sick fetish” Tony Abbott’s view that he found the burka “a fairly confronting form of attire”. Let’s be clear about what Abbott said: “Frankly, I wish it was not worn but we are a free country, we are a free society, and it is not the business of government to tell people what they should or should not wear.”
> 
> Michelle Grattan said the Prime Minister was “probably not making a feminist point in saying he feels confronted”. How does she know? As a husband and a father of three daughters, he may well see the confronting side of forcing women to wear a full face and body veil.
> 
> There was also the predictable descent into moral relativism by the usual suspects from Greens leader Christine Milne to deputy Labor leader Tanya Plibersek, who at times struggles to move beyond puerile student politics. How confronting are Abbott’s Speedos, they said. As if choosing to wear Speedos in the surf is as confronting as a garment imposed on millions of women to signify their second-class status.
> 
> Bill Shorten said the Prime Minister should have kept his personal opinion to himself. On the contrary, it is refreshing to hear a politician — a PM — express a genuinely held opinion instead of the constant diet of indigestible blancmange. The Opposition Leader could learn something here. We may not all agree with Abbott, but when politics is full of politicians unable or unwilling to express genuine convictions, we will all be the poorer for it.
> 
> 
> janeta@bigpond.net.au
> 
> *Veil thrown over informed burka debate*
> *Janet Albrechtsen*
> 
> THE AUSTRALIAN
> OCTOBER 08, 2014 12:00AM
> 214 COMMENTS


YAWN


----------



## barryqwalsh

_And he also knew, as his biographer Allan Martin put it, that success in Australian politics rests neither on “the radicalism of Labor” nor on “social privilege” but on the “firm bourgeois reality” of middle-class aspiration.

That aspiration fed a “reformist tradition” which left a large place to public action. But it was also responsive to Menzies’ warning that “to forward the idea of the special supremacy of government” is to “set aside normal liberty of choice”, and so “is the antithesis of democracy”.
_
http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/
_

_


----------



## theliq

barryqwalsh said:


> _And he also knew, as his biographer Allan Martin put it, that success in Australian politics rests neither on “the radicalism of Labor” nor on “social privilege” but on the “firm bourgeois reality” of middle-class aspiration.
> 
> That aspiration fed a “reformist tradition” which left a large place to public action. But it was also responsive to Menzies’ warning that “to forward the idea of the special supremacy of government” is to “set aside normal liberty of choice”, and so “is the antithesis of democracy”.
> _
> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/
> _
> _


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## barryqwalsh

*The Bolt Report
*
Andrew Bolt focuses on strong political and social comment in form of opinion commentary, panel discussion and interviews.


The Bolt Report -- Watch Episode
http://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/the-bolt-report


----------



## bianco

TheOldSchool said:


> Doesn't Australia have its own forums?  What the hell is this?



This is the 'Australia' section of the 'Global Discussion' section 'US Message' Board site.

The USA lives in the 'global village'...and has loyal allies in Australia, Britain, Canada, New Zealand etc...Her Majesty's realms.
The European Union has 500 million citizens, 60 million of whom are British.
USA is entwined with the EU in trade, defence/NATO.
USA is also entwined with Asia Pacific in trade, defence/ANZUS Treaty/Alliance etc...US drones operating in the Middle East etc guided from the clear skies of outback Australia.

President Obama will be attending the G20 summit in Australia soon.


----------



## theliq

Jeremiah said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bolt speaks it true...the Left/Far Left often just don't like what he has to say.
> 
> Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt ACT Opposition - ABC News Australian Broadcasting Corporation
> 
> _*Climate play draws fierce criticism from Andrew Bolt, ACT Opposition *
> 
> An ACT Government-commissioned play depicting a siege of Parliament House by a group of eco-terrorists has been criticised by conservative commentator Andrew Bolt and the Opposition.
> The ACT Arts Minister set aside $19,000 for the production of the satirical play Kill Climate Deniers, produced by the Aspen Island Theatre Company.
> "What sane government donates to a project urging others to kill fellow citizens, even as a 'joke'? Are these people mad?" Mr Bolt wrote in his blog._
> 
> #####
> 
> Mr Bolt, as usual, is quite correct in his criticism of this 'lunacy'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Bolt sounds perfectly sane to me.  What kind of people put on a play called Kill Climate Deniers?    Metropolitan NY Opera House maybe?  Did you hear about their play glorifying the terrorist who murdered a disabled Jewish elderly person?  In the play the terrorist is called a "nice person".   Our world is getting sicker and sicker.
Click to expand...

He is not,he is a two bit foul mouth ......... but our friend Barry likes him but most he revolts.....but we live in a free country and Barry can say what he likes......we don't agree with him because of his myopic views which are unrepresentative of most Australians....He is a bit like a US Rabid Republican but on Steroids.....Andrew Bolt that is...not Barry


----------

